# What are these babies?



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

My tank only has CRS and CBS...

I just noticed a few of these babies, and I am wondering what they are...

Golden Bees?


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

it looks golden bee to me


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

How did I get Golden Bees from CRS/CBS?

Arent the markings a dominant allele?


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

my guess is that maybe one or 2 of your crs/cbs was had the golden gene in them.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I've had these born too but they seem really week and all die, hope you have better luck with yours.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> I've had these born too but they seem really week and all die, hope you have better luck with yours.


PH/KH/GH and tds?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep those are golden bee babies, so your CRS or CBS that you bought from someone was a crossbred Crystal shrimp. Mixed in with CRS CBS to increase the white!

This is done all the time and many CRS/CBS now are from golden bee crosses unless they are JPRL/PRL in which case they are not crossed with any golden bees.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kerohime said:


> How did I get Golden Bees from CRS/CBS?
> 
> Arent the markings a dominant allele?


Yup, I agree with betta. Even in dominant alleles, this can still occur, but in a much fewer numbers. Genetic is not as simple as punching the calculator, it's more of rolling the dice, if it comes out 1,1,1, then you get a golden hit.

Ideally, JPRL/PRL aren't supposed to be golden cross, but that's another long story.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

srolls said:


> PH/KH/GH and tds?


6.7
1
4
~200

There's a lot more to it than those parameters.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Actually I knew mine werent JPRL and I wasnt expecting them to be PRL and I definitely did not pay a JPRL price.

I find that quite interesting though, the babies are really cute and I dont mind them. I hope they survive. =)


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Yah they sure stand out.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> 6.7
> 1
> 4
> ~200
> ...


to me i feel your tds is abit high

my first tank i setup like a year ago had the same parameters and the baby shrimps didn't survive . i reset my tank and the tds is around low 100s i have 90% survive rate.


----------

